# meinetwegen



## Guaperas

Ich hab es ofters im letzten zeit gehört, leider bin ich nicht sicher ob dass existiert oder nicht... auf jeden fall diese t sollte es nicht da sein oder ? 


                                                gruss ...


----------



## Ralf

Guaperas said:
			
		

> Ich hab es *ö*fters i*n der* letzten *Z*eit gehört*.* Leider bin ich *mir *nicht sicher ob *es* existiert oder nicht... auf jeden *F*all sollte diese*s* t es nicht da sein oder ?
> 
> gruss ...


Hallo Guaperas,

und herzlich willkommen im Deutschen Forum. 

Zu deiner Frage: Du hast schon ganz richtig gehört. "Meinetwegen" existiert tatsächlich und wird auch mit t, allerdings nicht getrennt geschrieben. Es bedeutet so viel wie
(1) von mir aus
(2) wegen mir

Ralf


----------



## Guaperas

Dankeschön !!!


                       und auch für die Verbesserung meiner Grammatik, ich hab Heute dieses Forum zum erstes mal endeckt, und denke ich wird es mir ganz schön helfen !


                                                       Gruss.


----------



## Ralf

Guaperas said:
			
		

> Dankeschön !!!
> 
> und auch für die Verbesserung meiner Grammatik*.* Ich hab*e *("hab" existiert zwar auch, ist aber eher umgangssprachlich) *h*eute dieses Forum zum erste*n* *M*al en*t*deckt (kein Komma) und denke ich wird es mir ganz schön helfen (geänderte Wortfolge: ... und ich denke*,* es wird mir ganz schön helfen) !
> 
> Gruss.


Keine Ursache, gern geschehen. Auch wenn noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen notwendig sind, ist dein Deutsch recht gut.

Ralf


----------



## Guaperas

Ralf said:
			
		

> Keine Ursache, gern geschehen. Auch wenn noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen notwendig sind, ist dein Deutsch recht gut.
> 
> Ralf


 


                 Danke !   Hoffnung stirbt als letztes !


----------



## Ralf

Übrigens gibt es noch weitere Wörter, die, wenn auch weitaus weniger gebräuchlich, in diesem Sinne verwendet werden:

(1) von mir aus - meinethalben
(2) wegen mir - meinetwillen

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Guaperas said:
			
		

> Danke !    Hoffnung stirbt als letztes !



Herzlich willkommen im Forum! 

Jana


----------



## Guaperas

Danke mal wieder an Euch beide!


                         Hätte ich dieses Forum am Anfang des Semesters entdeckt...


                          Lieber spät als nie.



                                                                 Grüsse aus HH


----------



## gaer

Guaperas said:
			
		

> Ich hab es ofters im letzten zeit gehört, leider bin ich nicht sicher ob dass existiert oder nicht... auf jeden fall diese t sollte es nicht da sein oder ?
> 
> 
> gruss ...


Welcome to the forum. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Keine Ursache, gern geschehen. Auch wenn noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen notwendig sind, ist dein Deutsch recht gut.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I'm not sure, but I believe I have also seen "meinetwegen" used as one word, casually, for:

"I don't care/it's fine with me, I don't mind."

"Meinetwegen."

But I don't remember seeing that used by any of my friends or contacts, so I'm a bit unsure.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Ralf, I'm not sure, but I believe I have also seen "meinetwegen" used as one word, casually, for:
> 
> "I don't care/it's fine with me, I don't mind."
> 
> "Meinetwegen."
> 
> But I don't remember seeing that used by any of my friends or contacts, so I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> Gaer


 
Genau.  Das wollte ich nämlich auch sagen.  Dass du es jetzt erwähnt hast, hat mich wieder dazu ermuntert.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Genau. Das wollte ich nämlich auch sagen. Dass du es jetzt erwähnt hast, hat mich wieder dazu ermuntert.


But I wish I could remember where I saw it used that way, in a book, in dialogue. Strange. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> But I wish I could remember where I saw it used that way, in a book, in dialogue. Strange.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich habe es mehrmals Kinder sagen hören.

-Was willst du essen - Kartoffeln oder Nudeln?
-Kartoffeln.
-Das wird aber eine Weile dauern.  Nimmst du nicht lieber Nudeln?
-Na, meinetwegen!


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> Ralf, I'm not sure, but I believe I have also seen "meinetwegen" used as one word, casually, for:
> 
> "I don't care/it's fine with me, I don't mind."
> 
> "Meinetwegen."
> 
> But I don't remember seeing that used by any of my friends or contacts, so I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> Gaer


Das ist völlig richtig. "Meinetwegen" in der Übersetzung als "Idon't minde/I don'nt care" entspricht genau der ersten Bedeutung:
(1) von mir aus





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ...
> -Was willst du essen - Kartoffeln oder Nudeln?
> -Kartoffeln.
> -Das wird aber eine Weile dauern. Nimmst du nicht lieber Nudeln?
> -Na, meinetwegen!


Elroys Dialog ist eigentlich ein typisches Beispiel für die Verwendung von "meinetwegen" - als Zustimmungsäußerung mit fast schon demonstrativem Desinteresse: ... Na, meinetwegen = von mir aus/ach, ist mir doch egal/mach doch was du willst (... aber lass mich in Ruhe - das ist in etwa der Unterton, der in Elroys Dialog mitschwingt)

Es wird meiner Ansicht nach nahezu ausschließlich im gesprochenen "Umgangsdeutsch" gebraucht. In formalen Schreiben ist es mir, glaube ich zumindest, noch nie aufgefallen.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Das ist völlig richtig. "Meinetwegen" in der Übersetzung als "Idon't minde/I don'nt care" entspricht genau der ersten Bedeutung:
> (1) von mir ausElroys Dialog ist eigentlich ein typisches Beispiel für die Verwendung von "meinetwegen" - als Zustimmungsäußerung mit fast schon demonstrativem Desinteresse: ... Na, meinetwegen = von mir aus/ach, ist mir doch egal/mach doch was du willst (... aber lass mich in Ruhe - das ist in etwa der Unterton, der in Elroys Dialog mitschwingt)
> 
> Es wird meiner Ansicht nach nahezu ausschließlich im gesprochenen "Umgangsdeutsch" gebraucht. In formalen Schreiben ist es mir, glaube ich zumindest, noch nie aufgefallen.
> 
> Ralf


I saw it in a book, but it was dialogue, used in the exact way you and Elroy are describing. I'd almost want to translate it as:

"It doesn't matter [to me]."

You don't care one way or the other because it's just not important to you. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I saw it in a book, but it was dialogue, used in the exact way you and Elroy are describing. I'd almost want to translate it as:
> 
> "It doesn't matter [to me]."
> 
> You don't care one way or the other because it's just not important to you.
> 
> Gaer


 
Oder auch noch idiomatischer: "I couldn't care less!"


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Oder auch noch idiomatischer: "I couldn't care less!"


I think that's a bit strong though.

To me "meinetwegen" is more neutral. The person saying it may be THINKING that! But if he means to express that, I think he would pick a more direct statement, and if I see one that fits, I think I will recognize it.

"Es ist mir  Scheißegal" is too strong, but "I couldn't care less" is leaning in that direction. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Guaperas said:
			
		

> Danke !   Hoffnung stirbt als letztes !



Besser:    Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.   



> Danke mal wieder an Euch beide!
> 
> Hätte ich dieses Forum am Anfang des Semesters entdeckt...
> 
> Lieber spät als nie.
> 
> Grüsse aus HH



Hi Guaperas,

ich bin sehr sicher, dass du hier Hilfe auf jede Frage (unlösbar oder nicht!) finden wirst. Auch ich begrüße dich ganz herzlich hier im Deutschforum.

PS: Du startest hier ja gleich mit Super-Idiomen.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I saw it in a book, but it was dialogue, used in the exact way you and Elroy are describing. I'd almost want to translate it as:
> 
> "It doesn't matter [to me]."
> 
> You don't care one way or the other because it's just not important to you.
> 
> Gaer



I'd translate it as "That's all the same to me." But since I'm not a native speaker, I believe you and Elroy.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I think that's a bit strong though.
> 
> To me "meinetwegen" is more neutral. The person saying it may be THINKING that! But if he means to express that, I think he would pick a more direct statement, and if I see one that fits, I think I will recognize it.
> 
> "Es ist mir  Scheißegal" is too strong, but "I couldn't care less" is leaning in that direction.
> 
> Gaer



 

"Das ist mir *s*cheißegal" would mean that the person is really angry, for example:

A: Weißt du was? Ich gehe! Es ist aus, Schluss, Ende, finito!
B: Das kannst du doch nicht machen, nach soviel Jahren!
A: Doch, jetzt ist mir eh alles scheißegal!

I think "I don't give a fuck" is the right connotation for "Das ist mir scheißegal".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich habe es mehrmals Kinder sagen hören *(Kann man das so englisch sagen? Man sagt eigentlich: "Ich habe mehrmals Kinder gehört, die es so gesagt haben")*.
> 
> -Was willst du essen - Kartoffeln oder Nudeln?
> -Kartoffeln.
> -Das wird aber eine Weile dauern.  Nimmst du nicht lieber Nudeln?
> -Na, meinetwegen!



Well, there's a "newer" and "more modern" form    going around in Germany:

"wegen mir"

-Was willst du essen - Kartoffeln oder Nudeln?
-Kartoffeln.
-Das wird aber eine Weile dauern.  Nimmst du nicht lieber Nudeln?
-Na, wegen mir/von mir aus!

"wegen mir" is the "newer" form, because it's the come-into-use (eingebürgerte?) "dative-replaces-the-genitive form". "wegen" requires the genitive, as you all know, so "wegen meiner" would be correct, but sounds wrong. Therefore, people decided for the word "meinetwegen" which looks and sounds much smoother than "wegen meiner". Well then, since the dative replaces our original genitive in very many cases, we decided for "wegen mir/dir/ihm/ihr/uns/euch/Ihnen/ihnen" instead of "meinet-/deinet-/seinet-/ihret-/unsert-/euret-/Ihret-/ihretwegen".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Besser:  Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Results 1 - 10 of about 651 for "Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes ".
Results 1 - 10 of about 46,900 for "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".

Usage is definitely on your side

The most important thing I saw is that "die" is always there. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, there's a "newer" and "more modern" form  going around in Germany:
> 
> "wegen mir" is the "newer" form, because it's the *coming-into-use* (eingebürgerte?) "dative-replaces-the-genitive form".


Informally you might like this:

"Wegen mir" is the "newer" form, because it's the  *"home-grown"* "dative-replaces-the-genitive form".

You could also say "German-style". 

By the way, I personally vote for "von mir aus". 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Das ist mir *s*cheißegal" would mean that the person is really angry, for example:
> 
> A: Weißt du was? Ich gehe! Es ist aus, Schluss, Ende, finito!
> B: Das kannst du doch nicht machen, nach soviel Jahren!
> A: Doch, jetzt ist mir eh alles scheißegal!
> 
> I think "I don't give a fuck" is the right connotation for "Das ist mir scheißegal".


 
I agree.  "I couldn't care less" is somewhere in between the two ends of the spectrum.


----------



## elroy

> Ich habe es mehrmals Kinder sagen hören *(Kann man das so englisch sagen? Man sagt eigentlich: "Ich habe mehrmals Kinder gehört, die es so gesagt haben")*.


 
Auf English würde man "I have *heard* kids *say* it many times."

Eigentlich hatte ich an meinen Satzaufbau gezweifelt, da die Doppel-Infinitiv-Konstruktion mit den zwei Objekten (direktem und indirektem) irgendwie nicht anzupassen schien.  "Ich habe dich spielen sehen" wäre richtig, aber kann man "ich habe dir das sagen hören" sagen?  Wie übersetzt man schließlich meinen Satz?  Deine Übersetzung heißt nämlich "I have many times heard kids that said it that way."  Es müsste wohl eine einfachere Version geben.  



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, there's a "newer" and "more modern" form  going around in Germany:
> 
> "wegen mir"
> 
> -Was willst du essen - Kartoffeln oder Nudeln?
> -Kartoffeln.
> -Das wird aber eine Weile dauern. Nimmst du nicht lieber Nudeln?
> -Na, wegen mir/von mir aus!
> 
> "wegen mir" is the "newer" form, because it's the come-into-use (eingebürgerte?) Leo schlägt "naturalized" vor, aber das hört sich in diesem Zusammenhang komisch an.  Ich würde einfach "gradually accepted" vorschlagen. "dative-replaces-the-genitive form". "wegen" requires the genitive, as you all know, so "wegen meiner" would be correct, but sounds wrong. Therefore, people decided for the word "meinetwegen" which looks and sounds much smoother than "wegen meiner". Well then, since the dative replaces our original genitive in very many cases, we decided for "wegen mir/dir/ihm/ihr/uns/euch/Ihnen/ihnen" instead of "meinet-/deinet-/seinet-/ihret-/unsert-/euret-/Ihret-/ihretwegen".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Das ist mir *s*cheißegal" would mean that the person is really angry, for example:
> 
> A: Weißt du was? Ich gehe! Es ist aus, Schluss, Ende, finito!
> B: Das kannst du doch nicht machen, nach soviel Jahren!
> A: Doch, jetzt ist mir eh alles scheißegal!
> 
> I think "I don't give a fuck" is the right connotation for "Das ist mir scheißegal".


Who, it depends on how much you cuss (curse), and I don't want to get too far into this. Some people would use "I really don't give a f***" rather lightly, to mean, "I really don't give a damn/darn one way or the other."

In fact, there is a very famous line from "Gone with the Wind".

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." And it describes EXACTLY the meaning of your last sentence, since the character who says it is telling a woman that "it's too late", that he no longer cares. "It's over."

You are going to get a different impression of the "f-word" from Elroy and me. 

The important thing is that the amount of irritation (or lack of it) that you are expressing is also a matter of tone of voice, body language, facial expressions and, of course, context.

So if I say, "Really, I don't give a f***," if I say that with very little emotion, it's very bland. (But don't say it to the wrong person!!!!)

On the other hand, I might simply say, "I don't Give a DARN." And if I shout the last word, I could be expressing extreme anger, especially if I'm a person who really does NOT like to use harsh language, ever.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Auf English würde man "I have *heard* kids *say* it many times."
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich an meinen Satzaufbau gezweifelt, da die Doppel-Infinitiv-Konstruktion mit den zwei Objekten (direktem und indirektem) irgendwie nicht anzupassen schien. "Ich habe dich spielen sehen" wäre richtig, aber kann man "ich habe dir das sagen hören" sagen? Wie übersetzt man schließlich meinen Satz? Deine Übersetzung heißt nämlich "I have many times heard kids that said it that way." Es müsste wohl eine einfachere Version geben.


I'm interested in the answer to this. Meanwhile, "gradually accepted" is another good way to express the idea. I also found "naturalized" to be totally unacceptable in Who's sentence. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> I agree. "I couldn't care less" is somewhere in between the two ends of the spectrum.


Again, context will change this. For instance, if my wife says to me, "I couldn't care less," it's time for me to buy flowers. I'm in deep trouble. She's mad!!! 

Again, I would not recommend that phrase if you want to be sure to make clear the idea that you simply have no interest one way or the other. Sounds like a topic for the English forum!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Results 1 - 10 of about 651 for "Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes ".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 46,900 for "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".
> 
> Usage is definitely on your side
> 
> The most important thing I saw is that "die" is always there.
> 
> Gaer



Yes, "usage" is not the best word here. I think you wanted to say "the fit saying", because MANY people say "Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes", indeed, but thta's definitely not the correct (grammatically yes, but not stilistically fine) wording.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I agree.  "I couldn't care less" is somewhere in between the two ends of the spectrum.



So it might be like "Das isrt mir Wurst" (pronunciation very often: Wurscht) or "Das ist mir piepe/piepegal".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Auf English würde man "I have *heard* kids *say* it many times."



Weiß ich doch! Wenn ich diese Antwort gewollt hätte, hätte ich "Kann man das so *im E*nglisch*en* sagen?" gefragt.    Mit "so englisch" meine ich die Betonung wie zum Beispiel in "so alt", "so schön": Oh, your sentence sounds so English!"   



> Eigentlich hatte ich an meinen Satzaufbau gezweifelt, da die Doppel-Infinitiv-Konstruktion mit den zwei Objekten (direktem und indirektem) irgendwie nicht anzupassen schien.  "Ich habe dich spielen sehen"    wäre richtig, aber kann man "ich habe dir das sagen hören" sagen?  Wie übersetzt man schließlich meinen Satz?  Deine Übersetzung heißt nämlich "I have many times heard kids that said it that way."  Es müsste wohl eine einfachere Version geben.



"Ich habe das sagen hören" klingt meines Erachtens etwas falsch, könnte aber richtig sein. Ich würde sagen "Ich habe schon Leute gehört, die es gesagt haben" oder "Ich kenne es vom Hörensagen" (I know it by hearsay). Man kann das - glaube ich - nicht ganz so einfach wie im Englischen machen.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> In fact, there is a very famous line from "Gone with the Wind".
> 
> "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." And it describes EXACTLY the meaning of your last sentence, since the character who says it is telling a woman that "it's too late", that he no longer cares. "It's over."



When I read it first, it sounded very natural to me, but when I searched for context on Google, I got the saying. It's really insulting like my last sentence you were referring to.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the answer to this. Meanwhile, "gradually accepted" is another good way to express the idea. I also found "naturalized" to be totally unacceptable in Who's sentence.
> 
> Gaer



The problem is that I also found "naturalized" and I didn't like it either, so I search for more variants, among others I found the word I chose. So if you both say "home-grown" and "gradually accepted" would be the most elegant ones, I accept it.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, "usage" is not the best word here. I think you wanted to say "the fit saying", because MANY people say "Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes", indeed, because *there're just so uneducated that they don't even know the most famous German sayings.* I'm not saying that a learner who uses it is uneducated, but he defintely need to spend some time in Germany amongst lots of Germans.


 
I would be extremely wary about making such sweeping comments.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I would be extremely wary about making such sweeping comments.



I think the following sentence eases that "sweeping comment", if not, I'm gonna edit it.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think the following sentence eases that "sweeping comment", if not, I'm gonna edit it.


 
Not really.  You claim that anyone who doesn't know the idiom is uneducated, and a learner who doesn't hasn't spent enough time around (I presume educated) Germans.

Doesn't seem to soften it much.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Not really.  You claim that anyone who doesn't know the idiom is uneducated, and a learner who doesn't hasn't spent enough time around (I presume educated) Germans.
> 
> Doesn't seem to soften it much.



Okay, before there'll be more complaints, I better edit it.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, "usage" is not the best word here.


When you check the frequency that something appears by using Google, you are checking usage, Who. As we have all seen many times, usage never proves what is correct or incorrect. Just what is—well—"used". 


> I think you wanted to say "the fit saying", because MANY people say "Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes", indeed, but thta's definitely not the correct (grammatically yes, but not stilistically fine) wording.


No. I wanted to say exactly what I said. But let me say it in a slightly different way. In this case the form that you claim is correct is also much more commonly used. In other words, when one of two ways of saying something is much more common than the other AND when several native speakers agree that the more common way is also better, then it makes the decision quite easy. 

Since "between my wife and I" is twice as common than "between my wife and me" (using Google), this is a case in which usage supports the WRONG way! 

You see, I would not DARE make a statement about what is better or worse in such a case. For that I listen to you "Muttersprachler". If you all agree, I simply accept your conclusion. If there is disagreement among several Germans, then I figure not all intelligent and well-educated Germans agree. 

Clear?  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> I would be extremely wary about making such sweeping comments.


My suggestion: in such a case—open a thread and get the opinions of several people. Simply ask:

"Does 'Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes' seem wrong to you, or objectionable? If so, why?"

In fact, I'm going to do it right now. 

New thread here:

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> My suggestion: in such a case—open a thread and get the opinions of several people. Simply ask:
> 
> "Does 'Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes' seem wrong to you, or objectionable? If so, why?"
> 
> In fact, I'm going to do it right now.
> 
> New thread here:
> 
> Gaer


 
You could have made a poll.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Ich habe das sagen hören" klingt meines Erachtens etwas falsch, könnte aber richtig sein.


Who, you HAVE to click on this:

 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, you HAVE to click on this:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaer


 
Very funny. I found something on Google. I still don't like it, though.



> Als ich nach Auschwitz kam, gab es keine körperliche Bestrafung für Frauen, aber *ich habe es sagen hören* und es wurde darüber im Lager gesprochen, daß es Prügelstrafen für Frauen gegeben hätte und daß das unterbunden worden ist.


 
*Source.*


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Very funny. I found something on Google. I still don't like it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *Source.*


 
Einen kleinen Tipp:

"Very funny" wird im Englischen normalerweise sarkastisch verwendet.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Einen kleinen Tipp:
> 
> "Very funny" wird im Englischen normalerweise sarkastisch verwendet.


Well, I would write:

"That's funny!" 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Very funny. I found something on Google. I still don't like it, though.


In fact, if you just use "es sagen hören", there are a few more hits, but there aren't many. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, I would write:
> 
> "That's funny!"
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich auch.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Einen kleinen Tipp:
> 
> "Very funny" wird im Englischen normalerweise sarkastisch verwendet.


 
Es sollte doch auch sarkastisch sein. Gaer gab mir zuerst einen (scheinbar) seriösen Link, der sich aber als "very funny"  entpuppte. Im Deutschen würde ich auch "Haha, sehr witzig" sagen, welches sehr sarkastisch klingt und ist.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es sollte doch auch sarkastisch sein. Gaer gab mir zuerst einen (scheinbar) seriösen Link, der sich aber als "very funny"  entpuppte. Im Deutschen würde ich auch "Haha, sehr witzig" sagen, welches sehr sarkastisch klingt und ist.


I thought it was rather amazing that "Big Brother" (in this case "bots" picking up info for Google) were scanning our discussions. 

Actually, yes, you could answer either way. It IS ironic that I, for instance, would search for the frequency something is used and then end up finding your objection to it being used. 

You must be making final posts before leaving, right? 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es sollte doch auch sarkastisch sein. Gaer gab mir zuerst einen (scheinbar) seriösen Link, der sich aber als "very funny"  entpuppte. Im Deutschen würde ich auch "Haha, sehr witzig" sagen, welches sehr sarkastisch klingt und ist.


 
Es hört sich aber im Englischen ungeduldig und sogar herablassend an.  Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies nicht deine Absicht war.

Hier der Sinn im Englischen:

-Daniel, take a look at this.

[Daniel looks]

-Very funny.

[That was not funny at all.  You thought it would be funny, but I don't think so.  Go spend your time doing something more useful, or at least, don't waste it on me.]

Ok ok...maybe I took it too far, but you get the idea!


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I thought it was rather amazing that "Big Brother" (in this case "bots" picking up info for Google) were scanning our discussions.


 
Ach so, na dann ist jetzt alles klar.



> Actually, yes, you could answer either way. It IS ironic that I, for instance, would search for the frequency something is used and then end up finding your objection to it being used.


 
Gut, das wäre dann auch geklärt.



> You must be making final posts before leaving, right?


 
Na ja, mein Computer war eh noch an, also dachte ich,   schneist du mal rein im Forum und klärst noch hier und da einige Sachen.


----------

